# Single most important factor in having a green lawn?



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

My lawn looks nothing like many of yours, but it is the best in my neighborhood. People often ask how I keep it so green. I've only done two applications of fertilizer this year. I think the Main factor is that I mow every three days while most people mow once a week. Do you think that's an accurate statement? That mowing frequency is important? My zoysia now is at about 2".


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Are most neighbors Bermuda?


----------



## thatlawnguy (Aug 16, 2018)

I would put irrigation above mowing but yes it is important and often overlooked for overall turf health. At one point I was looking at an automower and several of the videos on YouTube made reference to improved appearance due to the frequent mowing. These were not lawns you would see on this site, just average lawns where mowing is a chore so they got a robot to do it for them. The daily mowings led to less weed pressure and fuller turf. They claimed they did not change the other inputs (water, fertilizer, etc) and one even had an area outside his boundary wire that he mowed traditionally and showed the difference. Of course mow quality (sharp blades, etc) also plays a role in addition to frequency.

-tlg


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

jayhawk said:


> Are most neighbors Bermuda?


I think so.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

I think irrigation is #1 because all the yards with no maintenance always look great and green after heavy rains. Almost no one has irrigation in my neighborhood and most do nothing but mow once every 7-10 days. But when we have had heavy rain a couple times in a week a few days later everyone is green and lush. Next would be fertilizer, then if you want darker green iron. Maybe frequency of cut is above one of those bc my neighbors are regularly cutting off more than 1/3 of the grass blade. At least that's my observation. My whole neighborhood is Bermuda. Low rainfall and infrequent cutting and all the untreated/un-irrigated lawns look pitiful. One or two good rains and they all look great!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

So the bottom line is Water, Cut, Fertilize...??


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

ctrav said:


> So the bottom line is Water, Cut, Fertilize...??


Bottom Line. If you end up wanting more, then you wander onto TLF,  .


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

ctrav said:


> So the bottom line is Water, Cut, Fertilize...??


 I'm not an expert but water 1 inch or more a week, cut often enough that you aren't cutting off more than 1/3 of the blade of grass, and fertilize. Pretty much the Bermuda bible cliff notes. Ha! :lol:, Of course then you have weed control with pre and post, but for Bermuda at least I'd say that's the ticket.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Im always on TLF  my wife keeps saying to put don the iPad, put down the laptop, put down the phone...and now its your cutting the grass again...

I make comments here and there but really refraining from really jumping in until I read all of warm season lawns...Im on tab 30


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I agree with the above statements as far as the physical acts of watering, mowing, etc and their importance but more important than those is paying attention. Everything discussed on here (except for chemical measurements) are just guidelines to get you in the ballpark of a great lawn. If you are on cruise control with watering, mowing, and fertilizing and not paying attention to what the lawn is telling you then you might not be getting the best results. Letting the lawn tell you what is going on and paying attention to that leads to more efficient watering, mowing, and fertilizing.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

ctrav said:


> Im always on TLF  my wife keeps saying to put don the iPad, put down the laptop, put down the phone...and now its your cutting the grass again...
> 
> I make comments here and there but really refraining from really jumping in until I read all of warm season lawns...Im on tab 30


You know you could always say, "I'm accountable, you know where I'm at, and you know what I'm doing. I could be off in a bar, doing who knows what..." but that probably wouldn't wind up with a desirable outcome 

Tell her it's no different than scrolling Pinterest looking for craft ideas, or watching HGTV on how to beautify your house. There's nothing wrong with wanting to make your property look the best it can, and you'd be thrilled if she would join you in your passion.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> more important is paying attention, not paying attention to what the lawn is telling you then you might not be getting the best results. Letting the lawn tell you what is going on and paying attention to that leads to more efficient watering, mowing, and fertilizing.


TN Hawkey now you want me to evolve into a "lawn whisperer" :shock: 
Just giving you a hard time as I do hope to evolve...


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Good yards come with water and Fert
Great yards come with water and a balanced plan that suits your soil conditions


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Water


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

You cant forget Pre-emergent. Its essential for a bermuda lawn to dominate


----------



## Cjames1603 (Jul 25, 2018)

Amen on pre emergent. I missed it last year because of a spinal fusion and I have paid the price this year with crabgrass. So my summer has been a beautiful lawn with brown msma covered crabgrass. Back on it next month. But I think cutting provides neat lawns. Water and Fert provides green lawns. You said you fertilized 2 times this year. I'd be curious was it slow release?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ctrav said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > more important is paying attention, not paying attention to what the lawn is telling you then you might not be getting the best results. Letting the lawn tell you what is going on and paying attention to that leads to more efficient watering, mowing, and fertilizing.
> ...


I sit in the lawn quietly listening to it for hours at a time. Generally until my wife tells me how much I'm embarrassing her or something crawls up my shorts. I still have brown spots so maybe I should spend more time on Netflix.


----------



## Cjames1603 (Jul 25, 2018)

My wife sits on the porch and takes pictures of me cutting and then texts her friends and they all
Laugh at me.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Sunlight.


----------



## Cjames1603 (Jul 25, 2018)

Well played @Movingshrub


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

+1 :thumbup: 
@Cjames1603


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I would say: caring enough to do something about it.


----------

